# small cage



## karan (Aug 4, 2015)

ive had my hedgehog pip for two weeks, her cage is about the size you'd put a hamster in and its even smaller inside when i put in her igloo + water and food bowls.
i had a wheel in there for her to run in so she wouldnt get bored but shes never been on it and broke it when she tipped it over
all night since shes been here she just tips her igloo over, climbs on top of it and tries to get out. i feel really bad putting her in a cage that small but theres nothing i can do because theres no where else in my house to put her and i dont want to give her away
even when i put her out on the floor she just tries to escape from the fence and when she does she runs under the sofa and we'd probably never see her again.
she also wakes up at around 10pm and 10-11pm is when i sleep so i feel like shes not getting enough attention and i just dont know what to do


----------



## shinydistraction (Jul 6, 2014)

You've got to get her a bigger cage. How big was the wheel? If it was too small she would not have been able to use it. She needs a larger cage and a wheel asap. An absolute minimum of two square feet (and I would feel bad using something this small) is required for housing a hedgehog. A 12in wheel is also required. 

Hedgehogs are night time animals. It's ok to wake her up a little earlier to bond if 10 is too late for you. 8 or 9 at night is ok for them. She may be a little cranky, but she'll get over it. But you've got to give her time outside the cage, especially while she's in such a small cage. And she'll never get used to you if she's in her cage all night every night.

I know it's hard, but you have to make the best decision for your hedgehog. If you truly can't get her a larger home, then you'll have to find someone else who can take her and give her the care she needs.


----------



## twobytwopets (Feb 2, 2014)

Bonding time can be done a bit earlier as shinydisraction said. 


Is there any way to make arrangements to get her a better cage? Can re-arranging or purging be done so you have adequate space for an appropriate sized cage?
If you can't provide an appropriate size cage, it really isn't a questionable issue.


----------



## Draenog (Feb 27, 2012)

So you got a hedgehog and you put her in a tiny cage. Why did you even get a hedgehog in the first place if you cannot take care of it?

If you can't get a bigger cage, she would be better off with someone else. It's probably not what you wanted to hear but it's as simple as that. Please make the right choice for your hedgehog.


----------



## megan6o6 (Aug 12, 2015)

First, you need a bigger cage. It's neglectful to cram her in something so small and letting her mentally and physically suffer from lack of stimulation and room to exercise. If you cannot get a bigger cage, you need to adopt her out to a person who can meet her needs. Not giving her a wheel is harmful for her well being, she NEEDS one. 

Second, you need to allow her time outside of her cage to run. Wake her up at a time that works for you, around 9 PM is the time I wake up my Lou to exercise. Let her run in a hedgehog-proofed area for at least 30 minutes, but I suggest an hour- 30 is the bare minimum and isn't that long of a time. I allow mine to run for a few hours. They let you know when they want back in their cages.

In the mean time, upgrade your cage and give her free time outside the cage if you want to keep her. These are both essential to taking care of your pet. Sorry if it sounds harsh, but she shouldn't have to suffer. And these things should have been thought of before buying her. Her needs come first and she depends on you to meet them.


----------



## nikki (Aug 28, 2008)

Unfortunately the OP hasn't been back to the forum since they posted this.


----------

